# new tools



## cairnstone (May 31, 2009)

I am in the market for a tube and corner tools. I mainly GC and do the work my self small tenent improvements etc. So im looking for a tube and heads for corners as im doing by hand and they suck.

For heads what should I look at getting, i know I need an applicator to apply mud before tape. THen do you need a roller to set tape or do you get a direct flusher with a the roller installed. 

Watched on youtube some use a roller and a seperate flusher on a pole. also for second coat do you need a larger size flusher


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

I would suggest looking at the Columbia 9 PC Semi-Automatic taping Set. Its a great set and a great price.

http://csrbuilding.ca/product/columbia-semi-automatic-kit/

If there is anything I can assist you with please contact me by email at [email protected] or phone 905 761 1002.

thanks, Brad
www.csrbuilding.ca


----------



## cairnstone (May 31, 2009)

i ended buying a columbia tube and a used flusher and roller


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

When you give up on it sell it to me


----------



## cairnstone (May 31, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> When you give up on it sell it to me


i love the damn thing, I almost like my corners now they still need some work but way better than taping by hand. I mainly stand sheets so very few butt joints. The only thing that sucked was my inside corners.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

cairnstone said:


> i love the damn thing, I almost like my corners now they still need some work but way better than taping by hand. I mainly stand sheets so very few butt joints. The only thing that sucked was my inside corners.


I got a columbia tube, flusher and roller too. The roller is the best one I have ever used, rolls smooth.


----------

